# Share button is greyed out



## Everyduty (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone help me re above.

Simple file sharing is already enabled but still it is greyed out. Any solutions? See attached file for your reference.

One of our internal application should create a automatic temporary shared folder. 

Any suggestions/solutions will be highly appreciated. 

TIA,

Jessie Kid


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What operating system and are you logged in as administrator?


----------



## Everyduty (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi djaburg,

Good Day!

We are using Windows Server 2008 and we access the application thru RDP using a remote user. It already have the local administrator rights and member of remote desktop users on the said server. 

Hope you can help me on this. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

where are you creating this new folder?


----------



## Everyduty (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Wand3r3r,

The application is creating a temporary folder as shared folder in C\Program Files\(our inhouse program)\

I'm having a problem using the RDP user which already have an local administrator rights and also as a rdp user.


----------

